# Which breeders are known for larger Standards?



## Rug Guy (Jan 29, 2019)

I am starting my research for my next standard and prefer larger sized standard poodles. My primary focus is obedience but have been thinking about ukc conformation as well. I am in Western Kentucky but distance isn’t a huge factor, would like to stay within 1000 miles of Evansville Indiana

My current boy was recently diagnosed with a congenital heart condition that is inoperable. He is responding to meds, comfortable, and happy again but I know his time here with me is short.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry you are dealing with heart disease in your current poodle. I personally find I like breeders who breed for conformation and who actively show (even though I do companion sports, not conformation). You will find though that those breeders don't tend to produce very large standards, but have dogs who more often finish around the sizes of my two (a 50 pound, 24" male and a 37 pound 22 3/4" girl). I am more familiar with east coast breeders and can't suggest anyone closer but strongly recommend Scheherazade in New Jersey (know a number of performance/obedience dogs from this breeder) and Madela in Connecticut. Delana (Madela) bred my boy Javelin.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I believe my Magnum came from Sheherazade in New York. His Grandmother won best in show in Paris. He was a lovely dog with a great personality. 60 pounds in good lean form. Of course, he was born in 1986, things may have changed.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Contact Ann Rairigh of Litilann's poodles in Louisville, KY. She has beautiful poodles and I had one of hers for 14 yrs. while Iris was rather petite, if Ann has larger poodles she will let you know....she might also be able to suggest someone who has what you are looking for.


----------

